# Ασύρματα Δίκτυα σε όλη την Ελλάδα > Αιγαίο > Ασύρματο Δίκτυο Ρόδου >  Το οφσετάκι της Ρόδου

## MAuVE

Ο φίλος aeonios1 μου ζήτησε με pm τη γνώμη μου γιατί ο κόμβος του πέφτει στην θάλασσα. Απαντάω δημόσια γιατί μπορεί να ενδιαφέρει και άλλους.

Προσπάθησα να βρώ τις ακριβείς συντεταγμένες του φάρου της Ρόδου γιά να τις βάλω στη Nodedb ώστε να ελέξω την ακρίβειά της. Δεν τις βρήκα. Θα πρέπει κάποιος που έχει φαροδείκτη (papashark μήπως έχεις κανένα φίλο πλοίαρχο;) να δοκιμάσει ή να στείλουμε e-mail στην Υδρογραφική Υπηρεσία ΠΝ http://www.hnhs.gr.

Το επόμενο καλύτερο που βρήκα είναι οι συντεταγμένες του λιμανιού από το ΥΕΝ http://www.yen.gr/main.htm. Τις έβαλα σαν κόμβο Test_Limani αλλά μου φαίνονται λίγο out.

Συντεταγμένες των αγκυροβολίων της Λίνδου και του Καμείρου μπορείτε να βρήτε εδώ http://www.ulysses-ports.com/greek/diary_rodos.html, αν θέλετε να δοκιμάσετε.

Τείνω να πιστεύω ότι πράγματι υπάρχει ένα οφσετάκι στη Ρόδο του nodedb αλλά το τελικό τεστ πρέπει να είναι η θέση του φάρου.

Νίκος (AW1AA)

----------


## papashark

Ολα τα στίγματα πλέον των υδρογραφικών και γεωγραφικών υπηρεσιών του ΓΕΝ, ΓΕΣ, ΓΕΑ είναι σύμφωνα με το datum ΓΓΣΑ87 (αν θυμάμαι καλά), ενώ ο χάρτης της nodedb πρέπει να είναι με το AUS Geod '84 ή με το WGS84 και στην καλύτερη των περιπτώσεων με το European 1979....

Οι διαφορές στο datum είναι αρκετές για αποκλείσεις.

Αυτό που έχει σημασία είναι να χρησιμοποιούν όλοι τον ίδιο τρόπο.

Αν για παράδειγμα όλοι πέρνουμε τις συντεταγμένες από το maporama.com τότε έχουμε όλοι το ίδιο σφάλμα οπότε μπορεί στο χάρτη της nodedb να φαίνεται λίγο λάθος, στα μεταξύ μας όμως είναι ολόσωστα...

----------


## papashark

> Θα πρέπει κάποιος που έχει φαροδείκτη (papashark μήπως έχεις κανένα φίλο πλοίαρχο να δοκιμάσει ή να στείλουμε e-mail στην Υδρογραφική Υπηρεσία ΠΝ http://www.hnhs.gr.
> Νίκος (AW1AA)


Φίλο πλοίαρχο έχω αλλά τι να τον κάνουμε, έχω δικούς μου φαροδείκτες !  ::  (όπως και πλοηγούς, radio tables, tidal tables klp)

Μόλις πάω στο μαγαζί θα βρω τις ακριβείς συντεταγμένες

----------


## sv5byr

> Ο φίλος aeonios1 μου ζήτησε με pm τη γνώμη μου γιατί ο κόμβος του πέφτει στην θάλασσα. Απαντάω δημόσια γιατί μπορεί να ενδιαφέρει και άλλους.
> 
> Προσπάθησα να βρώ τις ακριβείς συντεταγμένες του φάρου της Ρόδου γιά να τις βάλω στη Nodedb ώστε να ελέξω την ακρίβειά της. Δεν τις βρήκα. Θα πρέπει κάποιος που έχει φαροδείκτη (papashark μήπως έχεις κανένα φίλο πλοίαρχο να δοκιμάσει ή να στείλουμε e-mail στην Υδρογραφική Υπηρεσία ΠΝ http://www.hnhs.gr.
> 
> Το επόμενο καλύτερο που βρήκα είναι οι συντεταγμένες του λιμανιού από το ΥΕΝ http://www.yen.gr/main.htm. Τις έβαλα σαν κόμβο Test_Limani αλλά μου φαίνονται λίγο out.
> 
> Συντεταγμένες των αγκυροβολίων της Λίνδου και του Καμείρου μπορείτε να βρήτε εδώ http://www.ulysses-ports.com/greek/diary_rodos.html, αν θέλετε να δοκιμάσετε.
> 
> Τείνω να πιστεύω ότι πράγματι υπάρχει ένα οφσετάκι στη Ρόδο του nodedb αλλά το τελικό τεστ πρέπει να είναι η θέση του φάρου.
> ...


TRY THIS:

36.25.00N
28.12.00E


SV5BYR MIKE

----------


## MAuVE

> T
> RY THIS:
> 
> 36.25.00N
> 28.12.00E
> 
> 
> SV5BYR MIKE


Πολύ στρογγυλοποιημένο μου φαίνεται γιά να είναι ακριβές...

Θα μας πεί ο papashark που το όνομα της γιαγιάς του είναι "Ναυτοσύνη".

Η ιδέα είναι να βάλουμε με την μέθοδο try and error στη nodedb ένα κόμβο στη θέση του φάρου και να βρούμε την διαφορά μεταξύ των δύο ζευγών συντεταγμένων (πιστεύω ότι το maporama τα δείχνει σωστά στο μέτρο της ακρίβειάς του) με την οποία να διορθώνουμε στο εξής τα νέα entries. Εκτός αν ο papashark μας δώσει τα offsets μιά κι' έξω σε μοίρες και hex.

Καλά Χριστούγεννα
Νίκος (AW1AA)

----------


## aeonios1

Δεν μπορούσα να φανταστώ ότι είχαμε offset στο nodedb για τη Ρόδο γιατί η απόσταση σχετικά από άλλα μέρη της ελλάδας που έχουμε ακρίβεια είναι πολύ μικρή....πιστεύω πως το σωστό είναι να βρεθεί το offset και να το κοινοποιήσουμε σε όλους τους φίλους από τη Ρόδο και προσωπικά στον evilbunny το αποτέλεσμα...
Αρχικά στο team της ρόδου είχα πει να βάλουν _τις σχετικές τους θέσεις_ στο χάρτη σε σχέση με την βάση μου στο #1 αλλά η λύση αυτή δεν με ικανοποίησε καθόλου προσωπικά....στο τελευταίο τέστ η θέση μου επιβεβαιώθηκε και από το Maporama και από ένα gps ενός φίλου χτες που πέρασε από το σπίτι.....


Σας ευχαριστώ προσωπικά όλους και σας εύχομαι καλές γιορτές, αγάπη και ευτυχία!  ::  (και πολλά 73 όπως πάντα de SV1EEX/5)

----------


## sv5byr

Merry Xmas
To GPS sto spiti moy dinei ta parakato:

36.25.53N
28.13.27E

Plhrofories gia eksoplismo kai kostos mporo na bro kapoy ??
Tnx Mike SV5BYR





> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από sv5byr
> 
> T
> RY THIS:
> 
> 36.25.00N
> 28.12.00E
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## aeonios1

[quote="sv5byr"]
Plhrofories gia eksoplismo kai kostos mporo na bro kapoy ??
Tnx Mike SV5BYR


[quote="sv5byr"]
Γεια σου και πάλι Μιχάλη,

Στη ρόδο εξοπλισμό μπορείς να βρεις στα καταστήματα Ροδιακή Πληροφορική (Λ.Παυλής) και APLIGER....κοίταξε ομως στο Forum με τις ομαδικές παραγγελίες/εξοπλισμό καθώς και τα FAQ που μπορείς να βρεις στο site εδώ....οι τιμές και από ελλάδα είναι πλέον ανταγωνιστικές με τις τιμές του εξωτερικού!Εχεις κανένα Msgr (msn, icq κτλ) να τα πούμε γιατί δυστυχώς HF δεν έχω για να τα πούμε....

----------


## MAuVE

> Merry Xmas
> To GPS sto spiti moy dinei ta parakato:
> 
> 36.25.53N
> 28.13.27E


Δεν κάνεις και μία βόλτα μέχρι τον φάρο να μας πείς τι δείχνει το GPS. Αστο και κανένα τέταρτο να κάνει averaging μήπως και δώσει και κανένα άλλο ψηφίο.

Νικος (AW1AA)

----------


## aeonios1

Χτεσινές μετρήσεις από το λιμάνι της λίνδου

Ν 36 005' 27.1΄΄
Ε 28 005' 10.6΄΄΄

Για σωστές μου φαίνονται προσωπικά.........μπορεί κανείς άλλος να κάνει επιβεβαίωση .....


ΥΓ μπορείτε να μου πείτε που θα βρώ κανένα φτηνό gps γιατί οι τιμές που βρήκα είναι πάνω από 300E από ότι θυμαμαι πριν 2 χρόνια έβρισκες και με 40.000

----------

